# AL85 RBA deck



## SmokeyJoe (16/6/17)

Howzit booitjies

Looking for a rba deck for the AL85

Who has stock?


----------



## BumbleBee (16/6/17)

Here you go 


http://vapeguy.co.za/Clearomizer-Atomisers/RBA-RTA-Atomisers-clearomisers/Big-baby-beast-RBA


----------



## SmokeyJoe (17/6/17)

Thanks. Are there decks with single coil configuration. This is for my brother which i finally persuaded to get off stinkies. He got himself the AL85 and a dual deck might be out of his league at this moment


----------



## BumbleBee (17/6/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Thanks. Are there decks with single coil configuration. This is for my brother which i finally persuaded to get off stinkies. He got himself the AL85 and a dual deck might be out of his league at this moment


There aren't any single coil decks for the Baby Beast. This one is a velocity deck which is relatively easy to build and wick though.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

